# Sbri e gli ingegneri



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Intendiamoci, io li adoro.
Bravissimi ragazzi, hanno studiato tanto.
Sono capaci di progettare cose complicatissime, uno space shuttle, una centrale nucleare.
Però hanno un'avversione naturale per le cose banali, le trovano noiose, poco interessanti forse.
Così ti progettano la centrale nucleare ma si dimenticano di mettere lo sblocco manuale per 
l'apertura dei cancelli della recinzione, per dire.
Se succede un problema alla centrale, un sofisticato sistema progettato nei minimi dettagli 
permette lo spegnimento progressivo dei reattori, la chiusura progressiva 
e in sicurezza assoluta di una serie di paratie stagne, 
lo spegnimento di tutti i sistemi elettrici periferici, l'attivazione di un sistema automatico 
a controllo remoto di gestione di tutte le apparecchiature, l'accensione di un esercito di robots multifunzione
controllati dal sistema automatico che possono intervenire fisicamente là dove ce ne fosse bisogno, 
la messa in sicurezza sotto la supervisione delle telecamere di tutto il personale che, effettivamente, 
esce illeso e si trova davanti un cancello di acciaio temprato che pesa tonnellate
completamente bloccato e inamovibile: quando arrivano lì tutti si girano come un sol uomo a guardare 
interrogativamente l'ingegnere, che, impermeabile a certe sciocchezze, portatile aperto, 
sta verificando il funzionamento del complicatissimo sistema da remoto e si spiattella contro il cancello.
Per fare un esempio, mica è un caso che si è verificato, alla fine dei lavori di costruzione
delle centrali nucleari c'è sempre un geometra che controlla quelle cose lì e mette lo sblocco manuale.
Ecco, io mi sento tanto il geometra. 
L'ingegnere nel suo lavoro bisogna lasciarlo stare, è bravissimo e fa cose bellissime, innovative, sperimenta, inventa; 
si devono solo controllare due cose: che non ti progetti lo shuttle se hai bisogno di un carrello della spesa e che il 
carrello della spesa che gli hai richiesto, oltre una serie di scomparti multifunzionali a comparsa dinamica in materiale ecocompatibile e a temperatura differenziata
mantenuta costante da un sistema di raffreddamento alimentato da pannelli solari, 
che ti permette finalmente di poter andare a ricercare con comodo le caramelle che ti piacciono tanto quando hai già preso i surgelati,
annoso problema dell'ingegnere che quindi lo ha aggiunto di sua iniziativa, abbia le ruote.
Bisogna essere comprensivi, loro vivono in un mondo fatto di calcoli, teorie, volto al progresso, al miglioramento, un mondo in continua evoluzione.
L'ingegnere deve stupire.
Non bisogna tarpargli le ali, perchè poi si offende.
Quindi, per fare un esempio:
Ing: ciao Sbri, c'è un problema con il sistema, non funziona, non riesco ad accedere.
Sbri: come non funziona? ci stanno lavorando 30 persone... ma hai inserito il tuo profilo nel sistema?
Ing: sì sì, ma non riesco ad accedere, ci deve essere un baco nella procedura di autorizzazioni, sto provando da due giorni.
Sbri: mah, strano... due giorni? potevi chiamarmi.. hai riavviato il sistema?
Ing: sì sì, ma ogni volta che riavvio il sistema il mio profilo viene cancellato in automatico. 
Allora ho messo sotto traccia tutto il sistema ma non sono riuscito a trovare il punto in cui me lo cancella.
Quindi ho pensato fosse una cancellazione logica, allora ho modificato il codice del sistema per avere tutta la sequenza delle operazioni fatte sul db...
Sbri: eh? cancellazione automatica? hai modificato il codice? Ricompilato tutto? Ecco perchè mi segnalavano cose strane... Ma perchè non mi hai chiamato subito?
Ing: sì sì, poi ho provato ad accedere al db ma non avevo il software, quindi ho richiesto una licenza...
Sbri: eh? una licenza? ma costano quelle licenze lì, hanno fatto fatica a darne una a me che ci lavoro tutti i giorni...
Ing: sì sì, comunque sono andato a vedere il db e ho ricostruito il disegno della base dati e poi ho verificato le integrità referenziali e mi sono guardato i trigger e...
Sbri: che hai fatto? il disegno della base dati? ma perchè? ma che c'entrano i trigger?
Ing: sì sì pensavo che ci fosse una condizione per cui il profilo doveva essere autorizzato da un super-user e...
Sbri: MA NON ABBIAMO SUPER-USER!
Ing: sì sì, hai ragione ... ma allora cosa può essere?
Sbri(occhi fessurati, orecchie appiattite, ma mantenendo un tono calmo e controllato): ... non so, proviamo a farlo assieme, apri il pannello del sistema.
Ing: ok
Sbri(cercando ispirazione nel cielo azzurro fuori dalla finestra): ok, adesso inserisci il tuo profilo, identificativo e password
Ing: ma nel parametro in alto a sinistra cosa devo mettere, perchè ho pensato che se nel parametro in alto a sinistra ci metto questo e poi vado nelle opzioni e personalizzo l'altro e...
Sbri(mi stanno uscendo i canini, ho sete di sangue): FERMO. Non toccare niente, inserisci il tuo profilo, identificativo e password.
Ing: ma...
Sbri(devo restare calma, devo restare calma, devo infondere autorità e sicurezza, non devo pensare alla sua giugulare): fidati, fai come ti dico
Ing: ok, fatto
Sbri: adesso salva
Ing: scusa?
Sbri(è un casino restare calmi con i canini già snudati e questa insopportabile sete di sangue): 
hai presente il pulsantino in basso a destra, fatto come i floppy di una volta? Mai visto un floppy? Vabbè, il quadratino blu in basso a destra. Clicca
Ing: fatto
Sbri: prova a entrare
Ing: Funziona... oddio... bisognava salvare?
Sbri( ho sbriciolato la penna, una nota di sarcasmo me la concedo però): eh, sì, strano, evè?
Ing: mamma mia, ci ho messo due giorni... la licenza del software... ma sono un coglione!
Sbri: MA NOOOOO... non ti preoccupare... cose che capitano.
... mica gli potevo dire che è un coglione, perchè se mi si avvilisce l'ingegnere, poi il carrello chi me lo progetta? E abbiamo due giorni di ritardo...


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2014)

Ma quanto ti capisco...quanto!
Si perdono in cose assolutamente senza senso...perdono di vista i punti delle situazioni...
Mi sono trovata in una riunione, completamente circondata da siffatti soggetti...io che Ing. non sono!
Altri connessi in videoconferenza richiedono che chi interviene usi un microfono altrimenti non si sente...
3 ore a scambiarsi sto microfono quando io avevo da principio detto che mi pareva e mi sembrava spento...ma loro sono ingnegneri, che ne vuoi sapere tu di un microfono!!
Dopo 3 ore qualcuno si è reso conto che la poveretta aveva ragione...e sto microfono è stato acceso!
Sulle giornate di ritardo perchè si impuntano a fare cose senza motivo stendo un velo pietoso, ma sappi che hai tutta la mia comprensione.


----------



## oceano (8 Maggio 2014)

Non per difendere la categoria (ho la coda di paglia ehehehehe) ma effettuare il reverse-engineering di un database per un problema di questo tipo mi sembra un pochetto esagerato... aveva tempo da perdere l'ing, beato lui


----------



## Cattivik (8 Maggio 2014)

Esiste solo una cosa peggio di un ingegnere... gli architetti.

Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

Negli ultimi mesi ho un odio smasmodico per gli ingenieri. Hanno progettato per 5 anni un sistema operativo che fa le pizze, i caffé pulisce casa, ti risponde se gli parli ma porca di quella zozza ladra vacca non fa quello per cui è progettato.
abbiamo chiuso un programma creato 20 anni fà perché obsoleto che in un'ora mi permetteva di fare quello che questo mi fa fare in 7 ore. Sto facendo orari impossibili e loro ti guardano come se non capissero quello cbe dici. Segui il labbiale porca vacca e quando glielo fai notare ti guardano come se fossi un extra terrestre.


----------



## oceano (8 Maggio 2014)

farfalla;bt10032 ha detto:
			
		

> Negli ultimi mesi ho un odio smasmodico per gli ingenieri. Hanno progettato per 5 anni un sistema operativo che fa le pizze, i caffé pulisce casa, ti risponde se gli parli ma porca di quella zozza ladra vacca *non fa quello per cui è progettato*.
> abbiamo chiuso un programma creato 20 anni fà perché obsoleto che in un'ora mi permetteva di fare quello che questo mi fa fare in 7 ore. Sto facendo orari impossibili e loro ti guardano come se non capissero quello cbe dici. Segui il labbiale porca vacca e quando glielo fai notare ti guardano come se fossi un extra terrestre.


Esistono buoni programmatori, mediocri programmatori e quaquaraquà .
Sviluppare un _buon codice_ è cosa rara... progettarlo è cosa ancor più rara... 

Per chi ha un piccolo background informatico, consiglio le Storie dalla sala macchine


----------

